# Ski Boot Booster Straps



## ccskier (Jan 1, 2008)

Does anyone use them? I love my boots, but have noticed lately that after a few hours my feet have warmed up considerably and my boots flex a lot.  This expansion is also causing my heels to lift which is not good.  I love my boots and do not want to have to get new ones.  Do you think that booster straps would help?


----------



## ccskier (Jan 1, 2008)

uphillklimber said:


> What is probably happening is that you are packing the boot liner a bit. I need to retighten my buckles as the day goes on. I also retighten the top strap. My top strap is elastic, but there are tighter elastics available, and/or perhaps "solid" straps(???) That can help. But I suspect you just need to retighten as the day goes on. Give that a shot next trip.



Did that, twice yesterday.  The tightening does help a bit, but I think the straps will complete it all.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Booster straps aren't going to keep your heel down, they're mean to keep your shins in contact with the front of your boot for power transmission. Your shell is too big or your liner is packed out. If you can't get a new boot/liner try some ankle pads: http://www.tognar.com/boot_heater_warmer_fitting_dryer_canting_dryers_ski_snowboard.html#SPK-LP3


----------



## ccskier (Jan 2, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Booster straps aren't going to keep your heel down, they're mean to keep your shins in contact with the front of your boot for power transmission. You shell is too big or your liner is packed out. If you can't get a new boot/liner try some ankle pads: http://www.tognar.com/boot_heater_warmer_fitting_dryer_canting_dryers_ski_snowboard.html#SPK-LP3




Great site.  Tbanks


----------



## skibum9995 (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Booster straps and love them. I'm not sure that they will solve your problem though. They won't change the flex of the boot, but will smooth it out. Also, I find I can switch edges quicker than with the stock velcro strap.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 2, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Booster straps aren't going to keep your heel down, they're mean to keep your shins in contact with the front of your boot for power transmission. You shell is too big or your liner is packed out. If you can't get a new boot/liner try some ankle pads: http://www.tognar.com/boot_heater_warmer_fitting_dryer_canting_dryers_ski_snowboard.html#SPK-LP3




Well said, I agree with everything you said except the very last part. The ankle pads may help a little at first, but more sooner then later they will pack out too. You can also put in heel pads, but the same problem will occur. I learned all this the hard way. I eventually gave in and got smaller boots.

I have Booster straps, they are great, but they won't keep your heel down. It sounds to me like you have boots too big for you.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 2, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Well said, I agree with everything you said except the very last part. The ankle pads may help a little at first, but more sooner then later they will pack out too. You can also put in heel pads, but the same problem will occur. I learned all this the hard way. I eventually gave in and got smaller boots.
> 
> I have Booster straps, they are great, but they won't keep your heel down. It sounds to me like you have boots too big for you.



True, but I figured he wasn't ready to go buy new boots. Some pads might get him through the rest of the season.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been skiing for 17 years and I never even heard of booster straps until recently on Teton Gravity...So what are they?  How much do they cost?  Do most of you guys use them?  When I bought my boots they weren't offered to me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 2, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I've been skiing for 17 years and I never even heard of booster straps until recently on Teton Gravity...So what are they?  How much do they cost?  Do most of you guys use them?  When I bought my boots they weren't offered to me.



Depending on what boots you have you might not need them. Most high end boots these days have pretty beefy booster straps included.

Looks like Tognar has two models for $25 and $35.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 2, 2008)

a lot of the boots come with them.  They relace the velcro strap with an elastic one.  You can stretch it then set the velcro.   I like them you dont have to bend in funny position to get the tork on the straps.  You just stretch them set them and forget them.  BAM


----------



## skibum9995 (Jan 2, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I've been skiing for 17 years and I never even heard of booster straps until recently on Teton Gravity...So what are they?  How much do they cost?  Do most of you guys use them?  When I bought my boots they weren't offered to me.


http://www.skimetrix.com/Home.html


----------



## SkiDog (Jan 2, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I have Booster straps, they are great, but they won't keep your heel down. It sounds to me like you have boots too big for you.



I have this same problem and have gone from a 28.5 to a 29 and found that I had the same heel movement in both, but found the 28.5 too tight in the forefoot to be comfortable. I have narrow heels...i have really yet to find a boot that fits right in the heel without being WAY TOO TIGHT somewhere else in the boot.

I dont know the answer, but i wouldnt necessarily say its the boots are too big....maybe packed out liners....however both my 28.5 and 29's were both thermo molded professionally and I still have the same issues.

good luck.

M


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 2, 2008)

SkiDog said:


> I have this same problem and have gone from a 28.5 to a 29 and found that I had the same heel movement in both, but found the 28.5 too tight in the forefoot to be comfortable. I have narrow heels...i have really yet to find a boot that fits right in the heel without being WAY TOO TIGHT somewhere else in the boot.



Sounds like you just need to get the boot stretched. It's much easier to do that than to make something that's too big work for you. I have narrow heels too, my Nordica's are pretty low volume and have the tight heel pocked I need, but they really needed to have the forefoot stretched. Now they fit like a glove.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 2, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Sounds like you just need to get the boot stretched. It's much easier to do that than to make something that's too big work for you. I have narrow heels too, my Nordica's are pretty low volume and have the tight heel pocked I need, but they really needed to have the forefoot stretched. Now they fit like a glove.



Yep, you can't take the easy way out if you want confort and proformance. You need to get to a fitter and then keep bringing them back to be tweaked till you get them just right.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 4, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> http://www.skimetrix.com/Home.html


----------



## severine (Jan 4, 2008)

ckofer said:


>


Those are pretty cool!  I could use something like that... the strap on my boots never seems to tighten as much as I'd like it to.


----------



## ironwalker (Jan 5, 2008)

*booster straps*

love mine. just remember they go over the back of the shell and over the liner in front ,between liner and shell. just don't over tighten.can lead to COLDFEET. sure do improve responsivness


----------

